# Razer Tiamat 7.1 vs 2.2



## LiveOrDie (Dec 21, 2012)

I have the razer tiamat 7.1 and just picked up the 2.2 for music not just for my pc ill use it on a range of things but there was a lot of talk about the 7.1 running on the 2ch setting being the same as the 2.2 version and after testing them both the 2.2 does a lot better job when coming to bass and sound quality when playing music.


----------

